# New TTOC Website



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

As of around about now, http://www.ttoc.co.uk has had a complete update and re-design. Rather than wait until we have every bit of content up and running, we've gone live now and will be updating the site as we go along. If there is anything the site doesn't have that you believe would prove useful to TT owners, then please email [email protected].

We think this design is not only a little more in keeping with the cool image of the TT itself, but also easier to navigate and get information you want as a TTOC member.

With a fully integrated calendar, this new website will make it easier to see what events are taking place, when and where. And, you'll be able to see what happened at events past. Of course, threads will still be here on the TTF, too - there'll be links back and forth. Most recent events and ones upcoming are shown on the front page in a feed from the calendar. The same is true of news items.

Information on absoluTTe, contact details, member discounts, FAQs have all been refreshed and (in some cases extensively) updated - and we've added a photo gallery, too.

Hope everyone likes the new design and finds that it is a much improved site for keeping you in touch with your club.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

great looking site ,100% better than the old one 

No mention or pics for the recent South Wales meet in the Recent Events setion :evil:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

conlechi said:


> No mention or pics for the recent South Wales meet in the Recent Events setion :evil:


And as if by magic 

Nick


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nem said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > No mention or pics for the recent South Wales meet in the Recent Events setion :evil:
> ...


 Thanks Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Thanks Nick


Not a problem mate. There will be some info for the reps soon about who's going to be responsable for adding pics / write ups etc etc. So bear with us as it all gets underway.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Absolutely fantastic site 

BTW, my local dealer is Links Audi of Macclesfield


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Absolutely fantastic site
> 
> BTW, my local dealer is Links Audi of Macclesfield


Updated! Thanks!

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely fantastic site
> ...


Thanks, Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Looking Good.

Some constuctive feedback Nick.

1) Why is the user log-in buried in the Gallery page rather than on the Home page?

2) The user log-in doesnt work.

3) The events listed in the old calander need porting across.

4) The photos in the old gallery need porting across.

a) The link to the TTOC shop works! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Yeah, and before anyone says it: I know Rome wasn't built in a day. Keep plugging away, you're doing a grand job [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Looking Good.
> 
> Some constuctive feedback Nick.
> 
> ...


Dave,

All comments welcome, the more testing, the better! 

1&2. Login instructions for TTOC Committee / Reps to follow later. It won't be public upload, so the login doesn't need to be obvious. 

3. As you say, work-in-progress and soon you'll be able to add your own events as a rep. 

4. 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Peter

Regarding log-in, I wasn't specifically refering to Reps/Committe log-in, I was refering to the users log-in that was on the old site. The one used to access the "chatbox"

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is no user log in with the new site. There is no need for a user log in at all now. I couldn't see the point of becomming a member and the having to join up to the site, which everyone could do, member or not.

Nick


----------

